# Training Video Of Phil Heath



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2007)

In February, one week out from the 2007 Arnold Classic, FLEX sent a crew out to Denver, Colorado, to spend two days with Phil Heath to bring you a behind-the-scenes look into Heath???s life as he prepared for the biggest contest of his career. The following is a video of Heath???s back workout and posing from the second day of that trip. 

Flex Online


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)

doesn't work : /

Even went to the Flex main page and clicked the link, still didn't work.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2007)

His back looks like a cobblestone road....


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice, but his back seems to miss something.
When he poses to the side his back doesn't stick out...sort of not deep enough I think.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2007)

he looks pretty darn good.  I think he has a good physique.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)

P-funk said:


> he looks pretty darn good.  I think he has a good physique.



I concur!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 17, 2007)

I saw him at the Jr Nationals before he turned pro...it was obvious he was going to win and turn pro. He looked way better then everyone else there.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2007)

I saw him when he won his first small local show here in Colorado, same thing the genetics were obvious back then.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think he needs to put on a lot of size to really have a chance. He has nice shape etc but his body isn't very thick...it looks nice just needs to get thicker, and his legs are not that impressive....I have seen him at shows where he was just in the crowd watching and he doesn't look like a heavy. But hey I'd trade him genetics...and girlfriends too..haha


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2007)

^ who is his girl friend?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I think he needs to put on a lot of size to really have a chance. He has nice shape etc but his body isn't very thick...it looks nice just needs to get thicker, and his legs are not that impressive....I have seen him at shows where he was just in the crowd watching and he doesn't look like a heavy. But hey I'd trade him genetics...and girlfriends too..haha


I agree, he looks awesome but in order to compete with the big boys he needs to just get a litter thicker.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 17, 2007)

P-Funk I don't know....some really hot girl...or at least it was last year when I seen him a the Jr.Nationals....so that means it was two years ago he was in the show......so anyways I don't know if she is involved in the fitness industry like he is...but she is smokin!


----------

